# LibNoDave und daveStrerror...



## Lazarus™ (22 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zottel,

kannst du dir vorstellen die Funktion "daveStrError" so zu ändern das wenn z.B. eine NoDave.lng existiert, dann die Texte aus dieser Datei kommen ???
Wenn die Datei nicht da ist, dann Fehlertexte auf Englisch, wie gehabt.
Oder was auch immer. Ich würde mir das sehr wünschen, eventuell ja auch
noch andere. Was meinst du dazu ???

Alternative: eine "daveStrErrorDE" etc. einbauen *ROFL*


----------



## Zottel (23 Mai 2009)

Ich möchte die Bibliothek nicht gerne aufblähen. Wenn ich mit Deutsch anfange, möchten andere Leute andere Sprachen. Wie soll die Sprache ausgewählt werden (Locale des Rechners? Überstimmbar vom Programmierer?)? Wenn dann Russisch oder Chinesisch dazukommen sollten, geht es auch noch mit Unicode los...

Schau dir auch mal nodaveext.c an, das enthält Fehlermeldungen die Step7 auf deutsch anzeigt, wenn die CPU die entsprechenden Fehlernummern in ihrer Antwort sendet.

Folgende Vorschläge:
1. Ich entferne alle Aufrufe von daveStrError aus dem Bibliothekscode. Es gibt dann nur eine Nummer. Wer will, ruft daveStrError mit der Nummer auf und kriegt einen englischen Text. Wer das nicht will, schreibt sich in seiner Sprache (Programmier- und natürliche) sein daveStrErrorXX().
2. Ich lasse eventuelle Aufrufe von daveStrError im Code, baue aber einen Zeiger auf daveStrError ein. Wer nix tut kriegt einen englischen Text. Wer das nicht will, schreibt sich in [bold]C[/bold] (ein Zeiger aus C kann nicht ohne weiteres auf eine in .NET programmierte Funktion zeigen) und seiner gewünschten Sprache sein daveStrErrorXX() und "verbiegt" den Zeiger. Wer möchte, kann dann bei Fehler auch e-mail verschicken oder Sprachausgabe oder einen blue screen of death erzeugen...


----------



## Lazarus™ (23 Mai 2009)

Hi Zottel,

ich verstehe, das du die Lib nicht mit X-Sprachen aufblasen möchtest.
Warscheinlich hast du recht. Ich kann mir ja auch selber eine ErrorText Routine machen, die mir dann die Texte in Deutsch oder was auch immer zurückgibt. Mal sehen ...

Auf jeden Fall muss ich wieder mal sagen: LibNoDave ist einfach geil


----------

